# Hallo Celebfans



## delta6969 (23 Mai 2006)

Will nur kurz ein hallo an alle Celebfans richten. Freue mich auf tolle Posts.

Delta


----------



## Driver (23 Mai 2006)

hallo delta,

und herzlich willkommen an board!
ich bin mir sicher das du dich hier wohlfühlen wirst  

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (24 Mai 2006)

Schließe mich den Worten meinen ehrenwerten Mods natürlich an! Herzlich Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß in unserer Community!

Greetz Muli


----------



## spoiler (24 Mai 2006)

Dito. Willkommen bei uns!!!


----------

